# ISO Damson Ideas



## melt36 (Sep 17, 2009)

does anyone have a recipe for yellow damson..i have tree full!!!!...and not sure what i can do with them,,,any suggestions anyone??


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 17, 2009)

Welcome Melt36!

To get more responses, you might want to scroll down a bit & post your request on the "Fruits & Nuts" forum.


----------



## navywife (Sep 17, 2009)

How about a conserve or some jam?


----------



## Wyogal (Sep 18, 2009)

yellow damson recipes - Google Search


----------

